# x-90 Siding??



## Phaedra (May 4, 2008)

Does anyone have advice on how to prep our x-90 siding for painting?  I'm having the local student painters out here in 3 weeks, they told me to just pressure wash it ahead of time, but I have had so much trouble finding information online regarding this subject.  Any advice anyone??  Thanks so much.


----------



## inspectorD (May 6, 2008)

X-90 is a Masonite corporation product. Hardboard siding is what it is, but the x-90 is the trademark stamp put on the back of the sheets of a Masonite panel.
These have issues with moisture, before you paint contact Masonite to see if your year product has a claim against it. Chances are the money is gone, but then you will know if it should be painted or replaced.
Spend your money wisely.


----------



## inspectorD (May 8, 2008)

My pleasure, every once and a while the cobwebs take over. But then I find I remember more and more useless info everyday. 
Just doin my part.


----------

